# Tobacco as wormer?



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

I found a home for an extra Buff Orp roo, the lady comes over, sees my new goat and tells me to give her broken off tobacco sticks (no filter) to worm her. Now I have heard what they put in tobacco, I want to know more before I do it.
Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I couldn't tell you if it works or not, but my husband and I both smoke and if leave our ciggs out for a second I have a goat who will steal one within a second. She will eat it and spit out the filter, before anyone can catch her. She also seeks out used cigs from the ground. She is the healthiest goat I have ever had and I have never had to worm her ever, even after kidding!


----------



## goatedintoit (Apr 15, 2006)

It will worm your goats.

But as Sullen mentioned, the stuff they add to the tobacco these days, prolly not something you want in your goats. (Prolly not something you want in you either. :baby04: )


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I've got a doe that does that too. She will snatch a cig right out of my husbands pack. She has always been my healthiest too. Never thought much about the tobacco...


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

Both my grandfathers said that your could use tobacco to worm a goat. Seems as though I read that this was not true though. I do know that my grandfather would take and spit on some tobacco if we got a bee or wasp sting and rub it on the sting. It would stop hurting very fast and would swell very little. Maybe what I read about tobacco not working as a wormer might not be ture.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I have no idea, if tobacco would worm anything, but it is a common old wives tale!


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

I smoke and have never had worms either! Not real healthy, but I've never had worms bye-golly!

When I was a boy, my grandfather would worm the coonhounds by shoving a penny down their throats. If we only knew for sure, we could save a fortune!


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Some of the old horsemen that used to hang around when I was a kid..gave their horses a part of a plug of tobacco to worm them.

I too have goats that seem to love a cigerette.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The nicotine will kill worms but youre supposed to use tobacco leaves, not cigarettes.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

I am reading this and I am just astounded...lol I know, I am so not in the know just yet. As you all know, I have had a terrible problem with worms here in Mississippi. I am now using Cydectin, but I want to know more about this tobacco thing. Now, I can't get just the leaves here, but if someone was going to try it with cigarettes, how often do you do it? Is it just like once a month or something? So, do you just give them one cigarette to eat??? What kinds of worms does it kill? I only have 9 goats, so this would be inexpensive for me and if it would cover some of the worms that Cydectin does not, I would love to try it once every few months or something. I need some advice experts..... Thanks.. :help:


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## Kaye White (Dec 28, 2004)

Have already done the research on using nicotine to worm ruminents.I did this many moons ago,though. BUT, big but here.....it is only effective against minor parasites, pins,rounds, not your major problem parasites such as brown stomach worm,barberpole worms,ect. Ground tobacco(cigs and skoal) are also not as effective as "leaf tobacco" (cotton boll twist,Levi Garrett,ect). There was also no known dose,so you are taking a chance of nicotine poisioning.
My suggestion....with the price of tobacco now days, stick to wormers that have been proven to work on minor & major parasites in ruminents.
Kaye


----------



## Dale in Ar (Feb 8, 2006)

when I was a youngster,an old man who always rode a horse would come into my uncle's store and buy a jar of Garrett snuff.One day I ask my uncle what he did with the snuff,since you never seen him dip it.My uncle replyed that he gave it to his horse for worms about once a month.He had a healthy looking horse.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

IF you were thinking of worming with tobacco. Theres a site www.makeyourowncigs.com that has loose tobacco. I believe..but I'm not positive..it is grown without as much chemicals sprayed on or added to the tobacco. Just a thought.

ps..I just went over there and indeed, they do NOT use chemicals or additives. We switched to this .. not for the goats..lol..for us.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks you guys for the info......The girl I was talking with might show up in here, if she does, give your info to everyone......


----------



## Gmom65 (Sep 18, 2020)

Al. Countryboy said:


> Both my grandfathers said that your could use tobacco to worm a goat. Seems as though I read that this was not true though. I do know that my grandfather would take and spit on some tobacco if we got a bee or wasp sting and rub it on the sting. It would stop hurting very fast and would swell very little. Maybe what I read about tobacco not working as a wormer might not be ture.


I do the same with stings and it's always helped. I had a goat for years that I would feed a ciggarette occasionally and he never got sick.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

sullen said:


> I found a home for an extra Buff Orp roo, the lady comes over, sees my new goat and tells me to give her broken off tobacco sticks (no filter) to worm her. Now I have heard what they put in tobacco, I want to know more before I do it.
> Anyone ever heard of this?


My father and grand father always gave chewing tobacco to the horses and mules for worms. (Red Man) When a horse eats a big handful of chewing tobacco, within an hour there will be worms exiting his escape vent at the rear. I don't know if it kills the worms or just chases them away. I have seen enough worms leaving a horse to fill a five gallon bucket. I once helped a vet do a autopsy on a horse that died for no apparent reason. I filled four five gallon buckets with worms, and didn't get them all. So I guess if you could get most of them to leave the animal it would help, at least for a while.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Nicotinoids are produced by the plants as a natural toxin that prevents pests for that plant. However, "natural" doesn't mean "safer". Nicotinoids have a narrow range of safety which is why they are not used in live animals. An effective dose may be close to the toxic dose for the animal. Dewormers that are available are researched for not only effectiveness but also safety and an established withdrawal time as these are food animal species. The argument against 'all the other bad things' in cigarettes are quite valid as well. 

Parasite control in goats is not as easy as 'just feeding them your cigarette butts'. It is a complex dynamic between the parasite life cycle, your animals and their genetics, your management, and even climate from year to year. Ideally, we would practice best practices management, select for hardy animals, understand the life cycle and how to adapt management around that, understand the weaknesses in our management and facilities, and only use dewormers strategically as needed. 

wormx.info is a godsend of information for those willing to spend some time on there. Unfortunately I can scream that until I'm blue in the face and people must find their own motivation to read, comprehend, and institute changes.


----------



## James29072 (Jun 3, 2021)

Wingdo said:


> I smoke and have never had worms either! Not real healthy, but I've never had worms bye-golly!
> 
> When I was a boy, my grandfather would worm the coonhounds by shoving a penny down their throats. If we only knew for sure, we could save a fortune!


Do NOT allow a dog to ingest a penny! Pennies made before 1980 were made of mostly copper, in 1980 and after pennies are made of mostly zinc and are poisonous to dogs. My dog swallowed a penny and died as a result. Her name was Susie.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

Al. Countryboy said:


> Both my grandfathers said that your could use tobacco to worm a goat. Seems as though I read that this was not true though. I do know that my grandfather would take and spit on some tobacco if we got a bee or wasp sting and rub it on the sting. It would stop hurting very fast and would swell very little. Maybe what I read about tobacco not working as a wormer might not be ture.


I was a medic in the military and went through advanced mountain medicine training which was basically how to keep people alive when you have almost no supplies and there is no help coming. A whole day worth of it focused on the medicinal properties of tobacco, with the biggest focus on how "for reasons we cant really explain" tobacco mixed with saliva is great for preventing a wound from becoming infected.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Docdubz said:


> "for reasons we cant really explain" tobacco mixed with saliva is great for preventing a wound from becoming infected.


I'd rather use honey - can carry in packets like catsup and does the same thing.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> I'd rather use honey - can carry in packets like catsup and does the same thing.


Of course. But, military guys are more likely to have copious amounts of tobacco versus honey, thats why they focused on it. My point was it definitely has medicinal qualities, not that it should be a goto.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Will $7.89 a pack just buy wormer
Granddad chewed red mule he would spit on our bee stings. Worked


----------



## fredandjean07 (2 mo ago)

Al. Countryboy said:


> Both my grandfathers said that your could use tobacco to worm a goat. Seems as though I read that this was not true though. I do know that my grandfather would take and spit on some tobacco if we got a bee or wasp sting and rub it on the sting. It would stop hurting very fast and would swell very little. Maybe what I read about tobacco not working as a wormer might not be ture.


My grandfather used to spit out his plug of tobacco and give it to my pony, he swore it was great de-wormer. He also spit tobacco juice on sores and bug bites too, as it stopped the pain and itch. Pretty sure those folks knew what they were doing. Remember it was the Rockefeller's who bastardized our health care system with their petroleum based medicines, and the Wexner Report they paid for, to convince the masses that the homeopathic herbal cures they had used for centuries, were quackery!


----------

